
Towards a Bra-Free Instagram Experience - fmfamaral
https://medium.com/newco/towards-a-bra-free-instagram-experience-3e43273b611f
======
taneq
_knocks on door_ Good morning, Ma'am! Do you have a moment to talk about our
Lord and Saviour, uBlock Origin?

~~~
jobigoud
Doesn't help on the Instagram mobile app I'm afraid.

~~~
taneq
Oh, I forget that normal people still use mobile apps. I basically don't
install anything that requires any permissions, which works well because most
intrusive apps rely on Google Play Services which I also don't run.

------
irq
Anecdote: My instagram ads also consist of uncommonly thin, scantily clad
women, and I'm male, and do not do yoga (though I am considering it.) I don't
think it has as much to do with your gender as it does with instagram doubling
down on "sex sells".

------
vipa123
Is this not simply a reflection of which companies are willing to pay, or
sponsor, Instagram with the most money? Or is this a concerted effort by
Instagram, or society in general, to only accept ads of this nature? Should
Instagram require a diverse set of advertisers/sponsors? Even it means that
they will generate less revenue?

------
mdsharpe
I have every sympathy with the writer here, but they seem to have missed the
obvious way to opt out, which is to just not use the website/app that is
upsetting them.

~~~
AndrewDucker
It's possible that they would like to see photos taken by their friends. And
Instagram is, like it or not, where those are being hosted.

Telling them "Use a different service, which your friends don't use." doesn't
add anything useful.

------
ykevinator
Dns66

------
3KQgt0Cl
Holly shit! Delete the app and your account ASAP. Don't let a company or
anyone for that matter treat you like this. Fuck them.

